# Great Guitar tech work in T.O area



## John Fisher (Aug 6, 2017)

I think I posted this before but I just brought another guitar to Dave Reaume in Toronto. He has a YouTube channel, Dave's world of Fun stuff . Again he did a phenomenal job and its worth the drive from
Hamilton (and I hate Toronto).

Just a shameless plug since it is very difficult to find good work these days, and I was very pleased


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Love his videos


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

Again? Did he leave?


----------



## Bullet (Jan 24, 2019)

Good to know - thanks for posting


----------



## John Fisher (Aug 6, 2017)

Lol no again as in i think i posted this a year or so ago. I am getting old and my grammar is atrocious


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I saw his videos. 43,000,000 views in 10 years. 110k+ followers. Gotta give a commendation for that 


HNG^%$

I can’t find his call contact info. 

Anyone, Bueler?


----------



## John Fisher (Aug 6, 2017)

[email protected]


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Thanks for the heads up. I just burned about 2 hours watching his vids. Liked and subscribed. He speaks my language.


----------

